# Help for someone wanting to start keeping bees



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

What time of year is best to start with bees?


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

Spring time is the best


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Late winter is when most packages are sold (January and Febuary) most suppliers are sold out by March.
About any spring month if you can find some ons who sells nuc's. Even with nuc's you need to get them going in time to build up winter stores the first year.

 Al


----------

